# Fake hunters...



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

We all know them, kids who never hunt but as soon as the season gets close start posting all over facebook and bragging.....bugs the crap outta me. Had a friend call me for advice.....he never has bow hunted but since his dad has "bow hunted for 30 years" that somehow makes my friend an expert.....right thats why u called for advice? It just bugs me to no end when people act like they know everything and pretend to be something theyre not. These kids dont even pick up a bow till a week before the season....poor wounded deer. Just me blowin some steam anyone else fed up with this?


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Still more real than most of the hunters on TV


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its that time of year, I see guys I went to high school with claiming to be hunters. Just picked up their bow because season starts in 2 weeks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They are annoying, but not as bad as those who obsess over hunting.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I get a good laugh from em....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> They are annoying, but not as bad as those who obsess over hunting.


welp. I guess I am the most annoying kid in my school!

I talk about my true passion. I couldnt give a crap if people think I am annoying for talking about hunting, I could list thousands of things that are more annoying


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> welp. I guess I am the most annoying kid in my school!
> 
> I talk about my true passion. I couldnt give a crap if people think I am annoying for talking about hunting, I could list thousands of things that are more annoying


The idiots that sit and talk about their rice burner hondas that say its quad turboed with 1500 horse. Those stupid idiots piss me off bad. I talk about huntin all day. Back woods ND *******!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm right there with ya. Annoys the heck outta me.


----------



## laxshooter (Aug 23, 2012)

They make me laugh


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

I like getting in to conversations with the guys that think they know every thing about any type of hunting cuz they are really easy to mess with.
I get my entertainment for the day for them.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> welp. I guess I am the most annoying kid in my school!
> 
> I talk about my true passion. I couldnt give a crap if people think I am annoying for talking about hunting, I could list thousands of things that are more annoying


thats exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

and they wear all these "I'm a hardcore bowhunter" shirts and then you ask them what bow they have and they're just like "ummmmm".


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> We all know them, kids who never hunt but as soon as the season gets close start posting all over facebook and bragging.....bugs the crap outta me. Had a friend call me for advice.....he never has bow hunted but since his dad has "bow hunted for 30 years" that somehow makes my friend an expert.....right thats why u called for advice? It just bugs me to no end when people act like they know everything and pretend to be something theyre not. These kids dont even pick up a bow till a week before the season....poor wounded deer. Just me blowin some steam anyone else fed up with this?


How do you know these people would wound a deer? Your just assuming. Those people may be pretty good shooters. Not trying to start something. Just asking why you would think this?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

parkerd said:


> How do you know these people would wound a deer? Your just assuming. Those people may be pretty good shooters. Not trying to start something. Just asking why you would think this?


Because ive shot against most all of these kids, your assuming that im assuming...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

just leave them guys to their own folly, if they ask for some advice just be happy they asked you and be the bigger person and give them the advice.
whenever I see someone shoot and if I notice something about their shooting that is making them not shoot so well, I'll walk up to them and in a nice way recommend them to change whatever it is acknowledging them that it will improve their shooting. and if they dont take my advice then oh well, then I walk up their later with my bow and shoot and then they see how well I do, then they go and take what advice I gave them.

dont accusse them or put them down, just show them who the real bowhunter is through their actions.
and some of them might just truly be starting out, they have the mind set but arent quite there with their actual bow shooting abilities. just tell them if they ever would like some advice or help to contact you and that you will help them out.
if you wont, then the best thing to do is to say nothing to them and walk away.
I try to let my actions speak for themselves. I dont tell people I'm an awesome bowhunter, I try to be the best bowhunter I can be, but I just let my actions show people what/who I am, and I use my sucesses and failures to teach people certain things if it has to do with bowhunting or not.

some 3-d shoots I've been to I've run into some people who talk the talk and are very arrogant, I want to use my mouth in the way I shouldnt use it, but instead I just walk away from them and put them in their place through my actions, by beating them in the shoot.
if they beat me, then good for them, bad for me, but one day they'll realize they still arent the best there is, everyone looses every now and then, then he'll quiet up.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

The thing that gets me more than "fake" teenage hunters is adults who don't know hardly anything and when you try to approach them with advice just laugh at you because your a "kid"


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes now thats annoying.

and lime one of yall said what aggravates me more is the guys with a little rice burner saying they got this much power, or that their moms car will do burnouts lol!
but what I enjoy the most is the the kids that either have the money to or their parents had the money to get them a brand new truck and theyre very arrogant about it.
I'm not saying the guys that are fortunate enough and dont brag or rub it in but the ones that are jerks about it and rub it in and put down kids like me that couldnt afford one that new or expensive but still take care of our vehicles more than they ever will.
then theres has a problem and their scratching their head where a brain should be and is trying to figure out why it's doing this or that. or they run it to the ground all the time and wonder why they only get so little gas mileage.
I'd love to be able to have a new vehicle but I'm more than happy with my 94 chevy. and I have en ever better respect for it and more of an urge to take care of it because I know what work my dad and I've put into it to get it where it is.
it wasnt a piece of junk by any means when we got it, but it did need some stuff done, needed pained, a few fairly simple things replaced, and then all the things I've done to it except for the paint and the tinted windows we've done on our own. and it's in as good of shape as most newer vehicles on the road and runs just as well.
It's not the fastest truck out there, but I can still scare the crap out of them with it, and beat a few although I dont really havent raced, I'm not the one to start a race, I just enjoy driving!


texashoghunter said:


> The thing that gets me more than "fake" teenage hunters is adults who don't know hardly anything and when you try to approach them with advice just laugh at you because your a "kid"


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The kid at my school with the nicest and most expensive car spent 4 years rebuilding it with his dad... '70 challenger. Most people didn't realize that its a $35k car or more and most never will. It takes a hell of a lot of work to mod out an engine to get what's possible, it's way easier on hondas and toyotas just through their computer system (more of it comes down to the vehicle specs an the quality they are produced to)...

I'll take listening to that over hunting anyday, modding a car is a very lucrative skill...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd definitely rather listen to car stuff than over zealous hunters. Fixing up cars is a real challenge. And it's even harder with the newer cars in my opinion.


----------



## Martinbowguy (Sep 15, 2012)

Yez modding a car is difficult. Ive built 2 honda civics. Completely custom built all motor setups. Had about 6k in each of them only to make 240ish hp. Good thing hondas dont need alot of power to be fast. Lol.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

my favorite is the week before the season when you go on facebook and every kid that owns a bow now has a profile picture of them shooting it...then go out opening weekend and thats it

and anybody who knows me will tell you i talk about cars way too much, soo much to know and learn about cars to even understand how to fix them let alone start modifying and how to make power, its more complicated than most think or will ever realize


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

wow.... I lost something in the translation..................


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The best way to learn about cars is to work on them. Just learn as you go.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol the other funny thing is when you get all these loosers that post up pictures of them on gun season taking stupid arse mirror pictures with their blaze orange on.. last year one of those idiots texted me from his heated enclosed deer boxes while I sat in the 18 degree 30 mph wind.. he goes.. "man, you always talk about hunting like its some hard thing, it takes no skill to do this.." I slapped that kid across the face on monday.. hahaha it was gerateeeee


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol the other funny thing is when you get all these loosers that post up pictures of them on gun season taking stupid arse mirror pictures with their blaze orange on.. last year one of those idiots texted me from his heated enclosed deer boxes while I sat in the 18 degree 30 mph wind.. he goes.. "man, you always talk about hunting like its some hard thing, it takes no skill to do this.." I slapped that kid across the face on monday.. hahaha it was gerateeeee


Your not a hunter until you've sat in the rain in 30 degree weather....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Your not a hunter until you've sat in the rain in 30 degree weather....


actually, I have, it was sleeting/ raining. 25mph winds. saw a coyote that day. he didnt look too happy to be out in the elements either. gotttta love hunting lol


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol the other funny thing is when you get all these loosers that post up pictures of them on gun season taking stupid arse mirror pictures with their blaze orange on.. last year one of those idiots texted me from his heated enclosed deer boxes while I sat in the 18 degree 30 mph wind.. he goes.. "man, you always talk about hunting like its some hard thing, it takes no skill to do this.." I slapped that kid across the face on monday.. hahaha it was gerateeeee


I'm sure slapping him really did some good. Not.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> I'm sure slapping him really did some good. Not.


it was more of a mess around slap, I didnt entirely hate the kid, it just annoyed me how I found out he "deer hunted" one day before season, and then texted that. lol I just said remember that text? "yeah.." *smack!*


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

N7709K said:


> The kid at my school with the nicest and most expensive car spent 4 years rebuilding it with his dad... '70 challenger. Most people didn't realize that its a $35k car or more and most never will. It takes a hell of a lot of work to mod out an engine to get what's possible, it's way easier on hondas and toyotas just through their computer system (more of it comes down to the vehicle specs an the quality they are produced to)...
> 
> I'll take listening to that over hunting anyday, modding a car is a very lucrative skill...


I said rice burners. I'm all about muscle cars. Nothin better than hearin the rumble of a v8

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Im hunting state land with these fake hunters next wednesday.....this is gonna be funny.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes it is


N7709K said:


> The kid at my school with the nicest and most expensive car spent 4 years rebuilding it with his dad... '70 challenger. Most people didn't realize that its a $35k car or more and most never will. It takes a hell of a lot of work to mod out an engine to get what's possible, it's way easier on hondas and toyotas just through their computer system (more of it comes down to the vehicle specs an the quality they are produced to)...
> 
> I'll take listening to that over hunting anyday, modding a car is a very lucrative skill...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, but for me I like working on older cars, newer cars have some difficulty in them, mainly because of all the computer stuff in them, but once you get a basic knowledge of how those things work, most of them stay somewhat the same, just some differences in each one, and almost all of it has to do with emissions.
thats why I like somwhat older vehicles better, where it either had very simple fuel injection or was just a simple carbureated (idk if that was spelled correctly) motor.


archerykid13 said:


> The best way to learn about cars is to work on them. Just learn as you go.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah but a lot of those rice burners would flat out smoke some V8s.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah but a lot of those rice burners would flat out smoke some V8s.


Not off road


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Who races off road in muscle cars?


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Who races off road in muscle cars?


Which one sounds better doing it if they did? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They'd both be a complete waste.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You have the loud, deep, badass v8 or you have the scream of the turbos, they both ain't bad.

Off road there are probably more Toyota engines than anything else because they can take so much hell and not give out, plus they are easy to mod


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> You have the loud, deep, badass v8 or you have the scream of the turbos, they both ain't bad.
> 
> Off road there are probably more Toyota engines than anything else because they can take so much hell and not give out, plus they are easy to mod


95% of those off road racing trucks have Toyota engines in them haha.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Seeing kids with nice set ups who claim that they worked for it. And also hardcore hunters that dont get down from a treestand


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yall ready for a good laugh? A kid today bought one of them kid bows (12# 19") and is planning on hunting with it. Swear to god. Then i go out of my way to help a friend who's "rest was off" and he claimed i installed it wrong...,.nope he moved his cable guard from where i set it and his fletching were hitting his cables. Then i had to show him how to operate a tree stand........same kid told me today he knows more about hunting than me in an arguement. Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Yall ready for a good laugh? A kid today bought one of them kid bows (12# 19") and is planning on hunting with it. Swear to god. Then i go out of my way to help a friend who's "rest was off" and he claimed i installed it wrong...,.nope he moved his cable guard from where i set it and his fletching were hitting his cables. Then i had to show him how to operate a tree stand........same kid told me today he knows more about hunting than me in an arguement. Lol


I dunno man, you might wanna watch out :wink: his knowlage will kill you :wink:


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dunno man, you might wanna watch out :wink: his knowlage will kill you :wink:


More like wound at most. Ive never seen someone whos sighted in go thru 6 arrows in a hour..........them targets can be intimidating at 15 yards..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> More like wound at most. Ive never seen someone whos sighted in go thru 6 arrows in a hour..........them targets can be intimidating at 15 yards..


I was just messin man.. wow, thats pretty bad! I would never shoot a arrow group at 15 yards.. let alone a 2 arrow group.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

or you can have the best of both sounds, a V-8 turbo diesel!
although diesels dont quite have the same v-8 sound as a gasser, but you know what I mean.


N7709K said:


> You have the loud, deep, badass v8 or you have the scream of the turbos, they both ain't bad.
> 
> Off road there are probably more Toyota engines than anything else because they can take so much hell and not give out, plus they are easy to mod


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anybody who isnt driving an american made car can leave now.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

a turbo diesel isn't the same, no where near. The majority of what we work on are turbo diesels, even with dual stage turbos or brand new turbos they don't have the same effect that they have on a little 4cyl high rpm engine... now they don't sound bad, but they don't sound the same; that high pitched scream is still pretty good.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Anybody who isnt driving an american made car can leave now.


well guess i'm out since i drive a vw


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing beats the sound of a good diesel!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Anybody who isnt driving an american made car can leave now.


Guess I'm out because my daily driver is a little Honda Civic. And your Chevy or Ford isn't "American" made either. The most American truck is the Toyota Tundra. Riddle me that.

Jake


----------



## whitebread (Sep 19, 2012)

Fletch125 said:


> Anybody who isnt driving an american made car can leave now.


My Toyota Tacoma was made in Texas. You can't get much more American than Texas.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Anybody who isnt driving an american made car can leave now.


kind of a dumb thing to say to a bunch of 16 year olds, most of us get what we can, I was lucky enough to be able to get a chevy. but just someone drives a different brand vehicle doesnt mean they dont support america. what if your 10 year best friend just got a honda CR-V? are you gonna say we cant be friends anymore?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Guess I'm out because my daily driver is a little Honda Civic. And your Chevy or Ford isn't "American" made either. The most American truck is the Toyota Tundra. Riddle me that.
> 
> Jake


Im aware my family works for GM. Its the name if your going to drive a toyota because its "american made" your clearly not an true american. Regardless of where its made its profit is sent back over seas. Gm and ford are american companies, the fact that theyve outsourced isnt their fault its our hot shot governement regs. The reason for creating your own company is for profit, so please argue that theyre "wealth" isnt fair, thats the american dream. Its called being multinational and smart.....if your seriously going to argue that toyota is more "american" than gm or ford, please feel free to move to japan. And as far as you didnt buy your own car and its not your faut, well thats fine QUIT BRAGGING ABOUT HOW YOUR 4 cylinder 
RICE COOKER IS BETTER THAN A V8.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Im aware my family works for GM. Its the name if your going to drive a toyota because its "american made" your clearly not an true american. Regardless of where its made its profit is sent back over seas. Gm and ford are american companies, the fact that theyve outsourced isnt their fault its our hot shot governement regs. The reason for creating your own company is for profit, so please argue that theyre "wealth" isnt fair, thats the american dream. Its called being multinational and smart.....if your seriously going to argue that toyota is more "american" than gm or ford, please feel free to move to japan. And as far as you didnt buy your own car and its not your faut, well thats fine QUIT BRAGGING ABOUT HOW YOUR 4 cylinder
> RICE COOKER IS BETTER THAN A V8.


I never once said outsourcing is bad. Outsourcing makes since but it pisses me off when I see people say all they want to buy is "American" made stuff. There isn't a damn thing that's completely made in America anymore. And I also never said that my rice cooker was better than a V8. I have a V8 truck and had a V8 Nova. But you know what, my "rice cooker" gets 40 mpg and I sure as hell am not going to argue with that. I'm proud to drive my Honda because I bought it myself and it gets good mileage. And the way this crappy economy is turning out, I want something with good gas mileage. So have fun driving a non-American gas hog.

Jake


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll stick with my Roushcharged F150, suckin gas, and haulin @ss!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I never once said outsourcing is bad. Outsourcing makes since but it pisses me off when I see people say all they want to buy is "American" made stuff. There isn't a damn thing that's completely made in America anymore. And I also never said that my rice cooker was better than a V8. I have a V8 truck and had a V8 Nova. But you know what, my "rice cooker" gets 40 mpg and I sure as hell am not going to argue with that. I'm proud to drive my Honda because I bought it myself and it gets good mileage. And the way this crappy economy is turning out, I want something with good gas mileage. So have fun driving a non-American gas hog.
> 
> Jake


thank you man! I really would like to buy a little honda civic 5 speed manual for driving to 3d shoots just cause I drive 2 thousand miles a year going to 3d shoots, and a 17mph truck is pretty hard on the wallet driving that far!


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Fletch125 said:


> Im aware my family works for GM. Its the name if your going to drive a toyota because its "american made" your clearly not an true american. Regardless of where its made its profit is sent back over seas.


Says the guy using a computer with foreign made components. 



> Its called being multinational and smart.....if your seriously going to argue that toyota is more "american" than gm or ford, please feel free to move to japan.


So it's OK for Ford or GM to be multinational and source parts from other countries to be assembled in other countries as long as the corporate HQ offices are based in the US, but it's *not* OK for Toyota to come to America and create American jobs and assemble Toyota vehicles in America with parts made in other countries, thus being multinational as well?

GM and Ford profits are sent overseas too in order to sustain and grow their presence in those markets. Do you know *why* GM decided to keep the Buick brand line? Because it does better outside the US than domestically and profits are sent overseas to those markets in order to grow the brand and produce more sales. GM in that case is doing the same thing as Toyota is doing. Educate yourself.

BTW, I have a Chevrolet Blazer, a Pontiac Grand Am, a Honda Civic Del Sol, and a Ford Explorer. I have more "domestic" vehicles than foreign vehicles. The most reliable and least cost of maintenance of the four I own is the Honda. When my Chevrolet Blazer takes a crap, I'm buying an F150, mostly because Ford didn't take the bailout money. I'm done with GM.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thank you man! I really would like to buy a little honda civic 5 speed manual for driving to 3d shoots just cause I drive 2 thousand miles a year going to 3d shoots, and a 17mph truck is pretty hard on the wallet driving that far!


I'm telling you Ben. Buy a little 96 Hatchback like I got. 40 mpg, has over 200k miles and still runs great!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I may look into it, lol I just want somethin that costs about a grand, has a manual tranny, and I can do a couple doughnuts with :embara: but when it comes to hunting, or ladies, the truck is comin out!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol walk into a UAW meeting in my home town and argue that your toyota or honda is more american than gm or ford......let me know how that plays out for ya


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My dad remodeled one of his buddies kitchens and got the car as payment and I bought it off of him for $500. Donnelly bring out the truck for the ladies haha.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> yes now thats annoying.
> 
> and lime one of yall said what aggravates me more is the guys with a little rice burner saying they got this much power, or that their moms car will do burnouts lol!
> but what I enjoy the most is the the kids that either have the money to or their parents had the money to get them a brand new truck and theyre very arrogant about it.
> ...


I know what you mean. I know a very loud and obnoxious kid. One day i was talking to someone about something after school, and this little annoying kid started asking me what i drive. I drive a 2002 F250. I told him that. Then hes asking all these questions about everything about it, when im tryin to talk to someone about something, then he asked if its diesel or gas. I told him gas, and he started laughing and saying its a joke if its not diesel. This little moron is always acting like hes so cool. The really funny part is, while he is criticizing my tuck, he is the one who said the day before that he doesnt have his license because he cant afford to pay the fee to take the test for it.


----------



## Blackhawk_tact (Sep 5, 2012)

So about a year ago I bought my first gun. Told was searching the web for more info one it. So to make a long store short. A friend from work told me to get a carry permit. It went down hill from there. Oh I hunt we should hunt. 2 hunting seasons later. He has never hunted in his life and doesn't have a ccw or a fishing license for that matter. So I took him out to day killed a rabbit. Asked him to skin it. And the truth came out 7 guns and 2 bows later. And hes has nothing. Boy I was mad and felt like a sucker for all the money I spent thinking he was going to teach me. I learned most of my stuff from youtube and asking questions at shops.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya thats annoying. I'm the only one in my school with a truck but thats because I'm the one in my school, I'm homeschooled lol but I still deal with and hear in on morons that think they got the best of the best or critisize what others drive.
I know my truck isnt the fastest out there, or the best there is, but I'm very happy with my truck. it looks great, sounds as good as it looks, is reliable, and it's a truck!
I guess the one thing that makes me feel good about what I drive is that it turns heads, to it not away from it lol! and I get compliments on it from time to time and get teased because of it ALWAYS being spotless. if I get mud on my truck the next day I'm outside washing it off, then maybe spraying some quick detailer or a little spray wax to make up for it. then every 3 months I'm out there really detailing it, starting with some Meguiars Ultimate Compound, then the Ultimate Polish, and then the ultimate Wax, a clean truck is a happy truck, as well as a happy owner!!!!
it's pathetic on my part that even when I get out of my truck as I'm walking away from it I'm drueling just looking at it hahaha!


Stinger3G said:


> I know what you mean. I know a very loud and obnoxious kid. One day i was talking to someone about something after school, and this little annoying kid started asking me what i drive. I drive a 2002 F250. I told him that. Then hes asking all these questions about everything about it, when im tryin to talk to someone about something, then he asked if its diesel or gas. I told him gas, and he started laughing and saying its a joke if its not diesel. This little moron is always acting like hes so cool. The really funny part is, while he is criticizing my tuck, he is the one who said the day before that he doesnt have his license because he cant afford to pay the fee to take the test for it.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> ya thats annoying. I'm the only one in my school with a truck but thats because I'm the one in my school, I'm homeschooled lol but I still deal with and hear in on morons that think they got the best of the best or critisize what others drive.
> I know my truck isnt the fastest out there, or the best there is, but I'm very happy with my truck. it looks great, sounds as good as it looks, is reliable, and it's a truck!
> I guess the one thing that makes me feel good about what I drive is that it turns heads, to it not away from it lol! and I get compliments on it from time to time and get teased because of it ALWAYS being spotless. if I get mud on my truck the next day I'm outside washing it off, then maybe spraying some quick detailer or a little spray wax to make up for it. then every 3 months I'm out there really detailing it, starting with some Meguiars Ultimate Compound, then the Ultimate Polish, and then the ultimate Wax, a clean truck is a happy truck, as well as a happy owner!!!!
> it's pathetic on my part that even when I get out of my truck as I'm walking away from it I'm drueling just looking at it hahaha!


Lol i like it clean on the inside, and dirty on the outside. It says hey i like to have fun, but i clean up well


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> ya thats annoying. I'm the only one in my school with a truck but thats because I'm the one in my school, I'm homeschooled lol but I still deal with and hear in on morons that think they got the best of the best or critisize what others drive.
> I know my truck isnt the fastest out there, or the best there is, but I'm very happy with my truck. it looks great, sounds as good as it looks, is reliable, and it's a truck!
> I guess the one thing that makes me feel good about what I drive is that it turns heads, to it not away from it lol! and I get compliments on it from time to time and get teased because of it ALWAYS being spotless. if I get mud on my truck the next day I'm outside washing it off, then maybe spraying some quick detailer or a little spray wax to make up for it. then every 3 months I'm out there really detailing it, starting with some Meguiars Ultimate Compound, then the Ultimate Polish, and then the ultimate Wax, a clean truck is a happy truck, as well as a happy owner!!!!
> it's pathetic on my part that even when I get out of my truck as I'm walking away from it I'm drueling just looking at it hahaha!


I know this other moron, who would always brag about the truck he had last year before we got our licenses. Hes been bragging about it since last fall. Well anyways, i finally saw that truck this summer. Yeah, it was diesel like he said, sounded kinda like a lawnmower hitting rocks, it was painted black like he said, until the paint fell off about 10 years ago. And yeah it was really fast, until he shifted out of nuetral. A girl told me he came to her house, and it was all he could do to get it started again.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stinger3G said:


> I know this other moron, who would always brag about the truck he had last year before we got our licenses. Hes been bragging about it since last fall. Well anyways, i finally saw that truck this summer. Yeah, it was diesel like he said, sounded kinda like a lawnmower hitting rocks, it was painted black like he said, until the paint fell off about 10 years ago. And yeah it was really fast, until he shifted out of nuetral. A girl told me he came to her house, and it was all he could do to get it started again.


Probably a Cummins.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Im aware my family works for GM. Its the name if your going to drive a toyota because its "american made" your clearly not an true american. Regardless of where its made its profit is sent back over seas. Gm and ford are american companies, the fact that theyve outsourced isnt their fault its our hot shot governement regs. The reason for creating your own company is for profit, so please argue that theyre "wealth" isnt fair, thats the american dream. Its called being multinational and smart.....if your seriously going to argue that toyota is more "american" than gm or ford, please feel free to move to japan. And as far as you didnt buy your own car and its not your faut, well thats fine QUIT BRAGGING ABOUT HOW YOUR 4 cylinder
> RICE COOKER IS BETTER THAN A V8.


Your an idiot. One of my best friends recently lost his life for OUR country. I want you to come look his mom in the eye and tell her that he isn't American because he drove a tacoma. Your a selfish ignorant brat. grow up.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

AZwarts said:


> Your an idiot. One of my best friends recently lost his life for OUR country. I want you to come look his mom in the eye and tell her that he isn't American because he drove a tacoma. Your a selfish ignorant brat. grow up.


Yeah im an idiot. My best friend is serving his first tour in afghanistan as an engineer and he is the same way about this as i'am. Your ignorant for being offended by my comment, hey people in iran burn american flags on the internet all the time, the same flag your friend fought for, so go call them ignorant and selfish. Also if your being real about this mans sacrifice( i hope you wouldnt joke about that) please create a thread right now with his name and picture so myself and fellow members can honor him.


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Fletch125 said:


> My best friend ... is the same way about this as i'am.


Which means nothing in the grand scheme of things. I know many veterans with many opinions about this "buy American" issue. Means nothing either.



> Your ignorant for being offended by my comment, hey people in iran burn american flags on the internet all the time, the same flag your friend fought for, so go call them ignorant and selfish.


Seriously? That's the best you could come up with?



> Also if your being real about this mans sacrifice( i hope you wouldnt joke about that) please create a thread right now with his name and picture so myself and fellow members can honor him.


Absolutely. The best way to honor a fallen soldier is to post a picture on an Internet forum for young brats without a clue can perform their empty gesture. 

My advice to you for an easier life is to learn proper manners and behave like a gentleman. You will get more respect for doing so than acting like an ass as you are now. Swallow your pride and man up.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Fletch125 said:


> Im aware my family works for GM. Its the name if your going to drive a toyota because its "american made" your clearly not an true american. Regardless of where its made its profit is sent back over seas. Gm and ford are american companies, the fact that theyve outsourced isnt their fault its our hot shot governement regs. The reason for creating your own company is for profit, so please argue that theyre "wealth" isnt fair, thats the american dream. Its called being multinational and smart.....if your seriously going to argue that toyota is more "american" than gm or ford, please feel free to move to japan. And as far as you didnt buy your own car and its not your faut, well thats fine QUIT BRAGGING ABOUT HOW YOUR 4 cylinder
> RICE COOKER IS BETTER THAN A V8.


Haha you have no clue what you're talking about. It's pretty humuorous.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

So you want me to apologize for saying buying unamerican cars....IS UNAMERICAN? No i think it speaks for itself. As far as honoring a fallen soldier, would like to see a thread made for this guy, its the least we could do. The sincerity of peoples regards is not up for debate, its the thought that counts after all. Im not going to sit here and listen to u tell me what to do, you dont have authority so if u dont like what i say, stay out of my threads.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> So you want me to apologize for saying buying unamerican cars....IS UNAMERICAN? No i think it speaks for itself. As far as honoring a fallen soldier, would like to see a thread made for this guy, its the least we could do. The sincerity of peoples regards is not up for debate, its the thought that counts after all. Im not going to sit here and listen to u tell me what to do, you dont have authority so if u dont like what i say, stay out of my threads.


If you honestly believe that he is making up a story about his friend, then that shows your ignorance and pure selfishness. Before you start getting into pissing matches with people, think before your post. That's the last thing I'm going to say about this.

Jake


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> If you honestly believe that he is making up a story about his friend, then that shows your ignorance and pure selfishness. Before you start getting into pissing matches with people, think before your post. That's the last thing I'm going to say about this.
> 
> Jake


Id hope he wouldnt, but people bull crap all the time on this site. Please go google "selfish" because your using it out of context.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Yeah im an idiot. My best friend is serving his first tour in afghanistan as an engineer and he is the same way about this as i'am. Your ignorant for being offended by my comment, hey people in iran burn american flags on the internet all the time, the same flag your friend fought for, so go call them ignorant and selfish. Also if your being real about this mans sacrifice( i hope you wouldnt joke about that) please create a thread right now with his name and picture so myself and fellow members can honor him.


Yeah pkay he was an eod. he lost both of his legs trying to protect his fellow soldiers. you in no way could ever honor him. I hate toyotas as much as the next guy but hate the car not people driving it. unless they are democrats or hippies.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay this thread has officially gone way off topic, we went from fake hunters, to people of the same annoyance but in the automotive category all the way down to which brand is the 'best' and then for what's "American" and "unamerican",
as far as I'm concerned this country is a government, and a free country, that doesnt mean free as in everything is free, dont have to pay etc, but as in whats in the bill of rights.
so drive what you want to drive, shoot what you want to shoot. Yes we all have poinions on what we think is the best in our eyes, or what we prefer over other things, but whatever floats your boat then so be it.

Yes I personally like Chevy half tons and Ford Diesels, that doesnt mean I hate someone who drives a Dodge or a Toyota, thats just what they prefer to have and so be it.
we can sit here and laugh about some people talking smack when they have nothing to boast about, but lets TRY not to turn this into an arguement.


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

Honesty, I find it funny! Most people that argue are so ill-informed that it's funny to sit back and watch!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> I know what you mean. I know a very loud and obnoxious kid. One day i was talking to someone about something after school, and this little annoying kid started asking me what i drive. I drive a 2002 F250. I told him that. Then hes asking all these questions about everything about it, when im tryin to talk to someone about something, then he asked if its diesel or gas. I told him gas, and he started laughing and saying its a joke if its not diesel. This little moron is always acting like hes so cool. The really funny part is, while he is criticizing my tuck, he is the one who said the day before that he doesnt have his license because he cant afford to pay the fee to take the test for it.


He got in a fight and lost today. Bad. You know He had it comin to him. Dangerous!!


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

I HATE these people, but work with them to get them where they are good hunters and responsible and get them to practice twice a week, and they can become good friends.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

A couple years ago a kid goes out hunting for the first time and shoots a 150" buck like wth? A lot of kids were mad lol.


----------

